# Out tonight



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Where is good to go that isn't really expensive (out drinking obviously) not the Irish Village though. Ta
If anyone wants to join me let me know.


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

Hai, If you like Chinese food..Imperial Suite hotels, Burdubai have very good promotions. Unlimited food and drinks ( minimum two persons required) for only 108 dirhams per person. There are some restrictions in the brands served ,if you opt for promotion...Hotel is near Mankhool road, near Choithram. Service and atmosphere is excellent


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

The Noble House? Thats the only one I can find.


----------



## Mocha (Jul 26, 2008)

*Dim Sum?*

Do they do Chinese Dim Sum as well? I am originally from Hong Kong and would most certainly miss my "har gou" from home!


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

Exactly.. Imperial Suites Hotel


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

What about bars? not too worried about the eating bit but will pay that place a visit next week I think!


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Mocha said:


> Do they do Chinese Dim Sum as well? I am originally from Hong Kong and would most certainly miss my "har gou" from home!


I'd be surprised, indeed pretty disappointed, if you couldn't find good dim sum with all the standard dishes i.e. siew mai, har gao, cheong fun...
You could check out TimeOut for list of dim sum restaurants. Just let us know if you find a good one


----------



## Sam75 (Jul 2, 2008)

tried dim sums here once ... very different from hk.

no pork served here so everything is substituted with chicken - e.g. there is chicken char siew in the char siew pau and chicken in the century egg congee etc. har gau still has prawns though ...


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Sam75 said:


> tried dim sums here once ... very different from hk.
> 
> no pork served here so everything is substituted with chicken - e.g. there is chicken char siew in the char siew pau and chicken in the century egg congee etc. har gau still has prawns though ...


I thought it was still possible to buy pork there?

<sigh!> That means no crispy bbq pork skin then. KFC chicken skin just isn't the same...


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

Sam75 said:


> tried dim sums here once ... very different from hk.
> 
> no pork served here so everything is substituted with chicken - e.g. there is chicken char siew in the char siew pau and chicken in the century egg congee etc. har gau still has prawns though ...


There are restaurants where pork is served, some of them are Panoramahotel Burdubai, Palm beach hotel Burdubai, Hotel new Pennisula ( Goan restaurant, First floor) Burdubai etc...etc..


----------



## Sam75 (Jul 2, 2008)

cool - do you know any dim sum places that do pork?


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

Sam75 said:


> cool - do you know any dim sum places that do pork?


Not sure but But may be in Dynasty, Ramada Hotel Burdubai 04-5061148


----------

